
Rare Skin Disease Ruined Gaza Man's Life – Until Israeli Doctors Stepped In - Mz
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/09/01/547548726/rare-skin-disease-ruined-gaza-mans-life-until-israeli-doctors-stepped-in
======
bad_alloc
WARNING: The page immediately shows you a picture of the affected man's hand.
You might not want to see that, it's quite graphic.

